# How did you pick your donor?



## teppar (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Ladies. I'm about to start ivf as a singleton and the last piece is deciding on sperm. I'm going back and forth with two and struggling to decide. What were the deciding factors for you when you picked? For me nationality was key but now I've got two. One is more the guy I'd date in terms of intelligence, family connection and interests. The second isn't as exciting on those fronts but is better looking. So what's more important? How did you choose?


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

I wnet. With intellectual level and as I got the enhanced profile I liked that his family were alive until old age - so no early death or illnesses were listed...
Good luck on this exciting, chaotic and whirlwind adventure of ivf!

Lots of love x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Over 5 years and 16 rounds of treatment I must have had about 5 or 6 different donors. At first I was REALLY picky, had to be someone who sounded like someone I would date, had to have all the best family history and health etc. 

By the last donor or two it really was just someone who matched my family's looks the closest. I figured they were good enough to pass the clinic's strict donor policy to be taken on as a donor, and they were also patients at my clinic (so going through treatment themselves rather than just donating for cash as some other banks offer) so I thought that they would be a lot more likely to be open to speak to my child in years to come, that the fact that they donated would be less likely to be kept a secret. 

I don't remember much about my successful donor other than he is British, caucasian and has blue eyes!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I woukd try and be more detached about it. Not look on the basis of whom you'd date, you're not dating, you're trying to find the other half of the genetic makeup of your child to be!
I went purely on the criteria I wanted with no compromise like ethnicity, then criteria I could compromise on. At that point it came down to whom had what quality of vials at what mot factor and price. 
I'm afraid I literally used a spreadsheet to shortlist them. Then down to the final contenders if you would like I went on photo.  Preferring the inevitable I think older photos than solely baby.

Good luck. 
There's no wrong or right... ☺


----------



## teppar (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for your insights ladies. I've picked a donor and now am just in the final countdown for my cycle to begin!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## teppar (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

I would pick race, height and math/engineering/tinkering abilities first.


----------

